# KSP - Round Robins across multiple mic positions



## SomeKindaThing (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey all,

I'm doing some preliminary script testing for a percussion library I'm working on and have hit a snag. I found a script from Nils that will allow for round robins per zone selected (meaning I can have independent RR counts per velocity, per note). I'm now trying to figure out how to keep this flexibility while also having multiple mic positions that map to different outputs. Is this possible?

One workaround would be to load each mic position into its own instrument, set to the same channel, and script a RR reset so that each instrument starts in the same place, but it's not as classy as building it all into one. I'm far out of my comfort zone on this one, so any help is appreciated!


----------



## d.healey (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd recommend you don't try and combine a script with your multi-mic thingy script, just write the RR yourself from scratch, it's not complicated, just need a couple of arrays, or a multi-dimensional one.


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, @d.healey, but I'm not sure I understand. Multi mic positions are easy enough to accomplish without a script (separate mic positions on separate groups, using the group output options and group mod to control CC to volume), so the only reason I'd need to script that is in conjunction with the round robins. Can you clarify how you'd approach this?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah I figured you were scripting a multi-mic mixer with purging, mute, solo etc.


----------



## polypx (Apr 28, 2017)

You will have to do this with your own script I think, but it's not terribly difficult. You'll need a variable to randomize or rotate as your "robin" for each successive hit, then you'll need to use disallow_group(ALL_GROUPS) and allow_group(robin) [ and allow_group(robin + group offset for the next signal), etc.] to enable the correct groups for that robin. If you structure your instrument so that your robins are in sets, this is simple to keep track of.


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the help, all! Managed to get it all working with some experimentation and learning more about variables and arrays. Pretty satisfying to get a script working when I had no experience with KSP before this.


----------

